# Fiends of Slaanesh - Conversion ideas/Good cheaper alternatives



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Used some Fiends of Slaanesh in the shop the other day and they decimated.. But if I buy them, they'll decimate my wallet. At almost £14 each, I don't want to be forking out over £30 for a unit of 3 so I've been looking for conversion ideas. 

I've seen suggestions for taking Goblin Spider Riders (Well, just the spiders) and putting Daemonette torsos on them as a conversion idea but I think that might be too small. Any other ideas? Even if someone could recommend a set of Bitz to put together which may come overall cheaper than the Games Workshop fiends. Not to mention that they're not too great looking anyway.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Personally, I use Chaos Spawn, mixed with some random Tyranid bits. That seemed to work pretty well. Virtually anything's better than the ludicrously expensive/ugly official models.

Daemonette/Spider Rider hybrids make much better Seekers of Slaanesh then they do fiends, in my opinion (that's actually what I use for them).


----------



## MadcapCH (May 13, 2010)

I prefer using these:

Reaper Miniatures-Marilith









They are about 1/2 the price of GW Fiends of Slaanesh and look so much better, in my opinion.

Of course, they are not GW models, so they are not usable in tournaments. If you want to stick to GW parts, I would convert some using the plastic Seekers box. Just put daemonette torso on the steed body and greenstuff to taste.


----------



## MadcapCH (May 13, 2010)

Here is the GW version...

Dechala, The Denied One









A little cheaper at £8.20 per figure.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I would really like something that closely resembles the Fiends, or at least follows the basic 4 legs, two claws/arms and a head. I'm not looking for lamia type models.


----------



## Rashka (Nov 3, 2017)

What about this one for something close to the fiends look? 

Reaper Miniatures :: Miniatures


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude this is some awesome threadromancy. This thread is 6 years old dead!
But welcome to heresy why don’t you introduce yourself in Fall in Heretics! - Wargaming Forum and Wargamer Forums
What ever floats your boat with the hobby there’s a section somewhere on the forum and members will be more than happy to point you in the right direction. 
No need to be showing any more scary threadromancy skills.


----------

